# large wild BHP



## smeejason (Sep 24, 2009)

Mate of mine sent me these from the basalt wall in charters towers


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow!

That is one big ugly BHP!


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Wild BHP*

*Great photos....thanks for sharing...solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 24, 2009)

What a awesome looking BHP,defiantly got a bit of size,thanx for sharing....Whats this ugly looking business Gordo...


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2009)

great size BHP ...and yeah Gordo whats so ugly about it ? 

I think its a stunning wild one ...love the BHPs...did he measure it smeejason?


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 24, 2009)

Not another 5m monster on the loose,by going by the photos IMO about 8feet...


----------



## Chris1 (Sep 24, 2009)

woah, thats huge!!

and pretty!!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice size....Ugly BHP though. Typical ugly faded, dark adult BHP. I'm yet to see a really big adult BHP that i like. Awesome as younguns but just seem to get ugly as adults. It's there sheer size/mass that is impressive.


----------



## smeejason (Sep 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> great size BHP ...and yeah Gordo whats so ugly about it ?
> 
> I think its a stunning wild one ...love the BHPs...did he measure it smeejason?


 no buddy i think they just posed him for some photos and let him be. when i used to hunt on the place next door i saw plenty the size of this fella and somewhere in my house i have some photos i will dig out one day. when i found out you could keep snakes i had to have a bhp after seeing them in the wild and they were always dosile other than the odd hiss to let you know you were annoying them. 
my mate was actually sitting waiting for rabbits to come out and this fella was sniffing around the same warrens so obviously rabbit is on the diet in wild populations as well as reptiles.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2009)

Just_Joshin said:


> Nice size....Ugly BHP though. Typical ugly faded, dark adult BHP. I'm yet to see a really big adult BHP that i like. Awesome as younguns but just seem to get ugly as adults. It's there sheer size/mass that is impressive.


 happens to us humans as well .......But we all still need LOVIN :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> happens to us humans as well .......But we all still need LOVIN :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Never said it wasn't lovely... just ugly!


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Never said it wasn't lovely... just ugly!


 awwwww thanks matey  didnt know ya cared so much ......oh the snake ya meant


----------



## AlexN (Sep 24, 2009)

That is a very nice looking animal... I'd love to see a BHP in the wild.. I'd love more to have one at home!


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 24, 2009)

no such this as an ugly snake in my opinion, awson bhp


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 24, 2009)

Not the best looking BHP, but still a nice specimen, good to see some pic's of wild ones.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## cement (Sep 26, 2009)

Bhps go well on bunnies!


----------



## pythons73 (Sep 27, 2009)

Do you feed your BHP on rabbits,if so.do you feed them every meal on rabbits or swap to rodents every now and then...What size are the BHP also what size rabbits do they eat..Cheers..MARK


----------



## krusty (Sep 27, 2009)

thats one nice big BHP.......


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 27, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> happens to us humans as well .......But we all still need LOVIN :lol::lol::lol::lol:


 

LOLOLOLOL Classic!


----------

